# CZ sp-01 .40?



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anybody know if CZ is planning on releasing the SP-01 in .40? I have been thinking about buying another full-sized .40 this year and I thought this would be a sweet platform for the .40. I already have tons of 9mms otherwise I would just go ahead and buy one in 9mm.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I haven't heard but I would like to know as well. I'm thinking of getting the Sport Tactical in .40 but I may get the SP 01 instead if they make it in that caliber. I already own an SP 01 in 9mm and it's one of my two favorite guns (along with the Glock 34/35).


----------

